# How to update 8HP transmission software?



## Katalin2k (Jul 11, 2019)

Does anyone have a link to a tested working tutorial on how to update ZF 8HP software?


----------



## Katalin2k (Jul 11, 2019)

Katalin2k said:


> Does anyone have a link to a tested working tutorial on how to update ZF 8HP software?


Anyone that can provide a link, please?


----------



## Marco_R (Jun 13, 2019)

Hello.
You only need to follow the hints from the post https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=811347. Here are many useful hints for flashing of ECUs. These notes can also be used on the measure EGS flash.


----------

